
Epic’s Fortnite standoff is putting Apple’s cash cow at risk - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/17/21369460/apple-fortnite-app-store-services-business-model-epic-games
======
refresher
>It’s the same logic driving Apple’s own pursuit of subscriptions: getting
users to pay continuously for services means increased revenue. Apple even
went as far as to lower its 30 percent take down to 15 percent after a year
for developers willing to commit to subscriptions.

I wonder how much this, vs. a more constant revenue stream, is the reason for
so many apps becoming subscription services.

